# Closed Threads



## SpinyNorman

I see threads closed for 2 reasons, I am curious about both.

The first is that there are problem posts, so the thread is closed and the problematic posts are left there. I think this gives the bad poster the last word, and also tanks a thread that TS and possibly others wanted. I'd prefer mods publicly or privately discouraged the problem posts, and if necessary deleted them.

The second is that the thread is "too old" for new posts. How old should a thread be before further posts are forbidden? If posters want to post to an old thread, who is harmed? No one is obligated to reply to any thread they consider too old, even if they previously posted in it. I've seen suggestions that if you are interested in an old thread, start a new one just like it, but I've never seen an authoritative and exact statement of what is "too old". If I replicated your thread from yesterday, you probably wouldn't like it, so I am asking out of consideration.


----------



## Lila

@SpinyNorman

I will only speak to your the second issue since I've been the one to close the recent zombie threads. I usually check to see the last time the OP was logged on to the site. If it's been more than three months and the OP was not a regular on TAM, the thread gets closed. There's no reason to keep posting on a thread where the OP is asking for advice but has not been back in months to check on it.


----------



## CharlieParker

I was hoping to see a handbag on this thread. Just kidding, but thanks for the input.


----------



## EleGirl

SpinyNorman said:


> I see threads closed for 2 reasons, I am curious about both.
> 
> The first is that there are problem posts, so the thread is closed and the problematic posts are left there. I think this gives the bad poster the last word, and also tanks a thread that TS and possibly others wanted. I'd prefer mods publicly or privately discouraged the problem posts, and if necessary deleted them.


What thread have you seen that was closed that you think were closed for problem posts. 

Generally we delete problem posts, not close the thread for that reason. So I'd be curious to see which the thread(s).

There are other reasons to close a thread:
1) OP requested that it be closed.
2) OP was banned because they are a troll so the 'story' of the thread is a dramatic fantasy to try to whip up responses.
3) The OP deleted the first post of the thread. Sometimes they delete many or all of their posts on the thread. This turns the thread into swiss cheese such that it no longer makes sense..



SpinyNorman said:


> The second is that the thread is "too old" for new posts. How old should a thread be before further posts are forbidden? If posters want to post to an old thread, who is harmed? No one is obligated to reply to any thread they consider too old, even if they previously posted in it. I've seen suggestions that if you are interested in an old thread, start a new one just like it, but I've never seen an authoritative and exact statement of what is "too old". If I replicated your thread from yesterday, you probably wouldn't like it, so I am asking out of consideration.


The major reason for closing old threads is that the OP on the thread has not been active on TAM, usually for years. If the thread is left open once someone posts and bumps it to the top then others start posting. And all the while the OP is long gone and will not see the posts. And the replies won't help the OP much. So we close the thread.

However, if a zombie thread is about a general topic, not specific to the OP there is no reason to close it, the discussion on the thread. can be resumed at anytime a poster want to add to the discussion. These threads should not be closed.


----------



## SpinyNorman

EleGirl said:


> What thread have you seen that was closed that you think were closed for problem posts.


This is part of the last post in








Talk About Marriage







www.talkaboutmarriage.com




"Closing thread before it degrades into more of a **** throwing fest than it has already but I'm going to have the last remark. "

This one is closed but no reason is mentioned. Does anyone know why?








Talk About Marriage







www.talkaboutmarriage.com






> Generally we delete problem posts, not close the thread for that reason. So I'd be curious to see which the thread(s).
> 
> There are other reasons to close a thread:
> 1) OP requested that it be closed.
> 2) OP was banned because they are a troll so the 'story' of the thread is a dramatic fantasy to try to whip up responses.
> 3) The OP deleted the first post of the thread. Sometimes they delete many or all of their posts on the thread. This turns the thread into swiss cheese such that it no longer makes sense..
> 
> The major reason for closing old threads is that the OP on the thread has not been active on TAM, usually for years. If the thread is left open once someone posts and bumps it to the top then others start posting. And all the while the OP is long gone and will not see the posts. And the replies won't help the OP much. So we close the thread.


I think some people learn from other people's problems; if not, the career of Dear Abby was almost entirely pointless.


----------



## Lila

SpinyNorman said:


> This is part of the last post in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk About Marriage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkaboutmarriage.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Closing thread before it degrades into more of a **** throwing fest than it has already but I'm going to have the last remark. "
> 
> This one is closed but no reason is mentioned. Does anyone know why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk About Marriage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkaboutmarriage.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think some people learn from other people's problems; if not, the career of Dear Abby was almost entirely pointless.


There was nothing to learn from that thread except that some people find it repulsive and others don't care. 

Is there a legitimate thread discussing general relationship topics that have been closed recently that you feel should have been left open?


----------



## SpinyNorman

Lila said:


> There was nothing to learn from that thread except that some people find it repulsive and others don't care.


Given that you described it as a **** throwing fest as justification for closing it, I felt it answered @EleGirl 's question.


> Is there a legitimate thread discussing general relationship topics that have been closed recently that you feel should have been left open?


Not aware of any, but FWIW I'm not posting in "General Relationships".


----------



## EleGirl

SpinyNorman said:


> "Closing thread before it degrades into more of a **** throwing fest than it has already but I'm going to have the last remark. "
> 
> This one is closed but no reason is mentioned. Does anyone know why?


The OP on that thread is a troll who was running a few sock-puppet accounts at one time. I think the thread was automatically closed when the OP was banned. I just re-opened it. I don't see any other problems on the thread.




SpinyNorman said:


> I think some people learn from other people's problems; if not, the career of Dear Abby was almost entirely pointless.


I agree on this a lot can be gained from reading old threads. But note that Dear Abby did not provide a forum for the world to comment on her replies. There is nothing that prevents anyone from reading a closed thread. 

Often times the post that resurrects a zombie thread is one in which a new members replies to the OP that they have a similar issue and pours their heart out about their own, related problems. Then people see the thread and start replying, but they do not notice the date of the thread and reply to the OP who is never coming back. 

So the post in which a new member pours their heart out never gets read or replied to. I will usually move the post from the new member who pours their heart out to a thread of their own and send a message to the new user that I did that. Then I close the old thread leaving all the new posts that generally say it's a zombie thread.


----------



## EleGirl

SpinyNorman said:


> This is part of the last post in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk About Marriage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkaboutmarriage.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Closing thread before it degrades into more of a **** throwing fest than it has already but I'm going to have the last remark. "


Well, Lila gave her reason for closing it. If I recall correctly, the mods all agreed to the closing of this thread for the reason given.


----------



## SpinyNorman

EleGirl said:


> Well, Lila gave her reason for closing it. If I recall correctly, the mods all agreed to the closing of this thread for the reason given.


Do you then agree it qualifies as an example of a thread closed due to bad posts? If so, I don't understand why you asked me for an example of such a thing.


----------



## SpinyNorman

EleGirl said:


> The OP on that thread is a troll who was running a few sock-puppet accounts at one time. I think the thread was automatically closed when the OP was banned. I just re-opened it. I don't see any other problems on the thread.


Thanks for the explanation, and for opening it.


> I agree on this a lot can be gained from reading old threads. But note that Dear Abby did not provide a forum for the world to comment on her replies. There is nothing that prevents anyone from reading a closed thread.


No, her medium didn't readily allow much participation, unlike this medium. While you can read old threads, you can't offer advice someone might find useful. 


> Often times the post that resurrects a zombie thread is one in which a new members replies to the OP that they have a similar issue and pours their heart out about their own, related problems. Then people see the thread and start replying, but they do not notice the date of the thread and reply to the OP who is never coming back.
> 
> So the post in which a new member pours their heart out never gets read or replied to. I will usually move the post from the new member who pours their heart out to a thread of their own and send a message to the new user that I did that. Then I close the old thread leaving all the new posts that generally say it's a zombie thread.


----------



## EleGirl

SpinyNorman said:


> Do you then agree it qualifies as an example of a thread closed due to bad posts? If so, I don't understand why you asked me for an example of such a thing.


I did not reread the post today. What I did was to go to the moderator forum and read teh discussion the moderators had about it. At the time of that discussions, all the mods agreed that the thread should be closed.

I asked for an example because in the OP of this thread you did not mention any one particular thread that was closed due to problems with posts. There are many that have been since I started here as a moderator but there is no record that lists them all. So I wanted to see what thread inspired you to start this thread.


----------



## SpinyNorman

EleGirl said:


> I did not reread the post today. What I did was to go to the moderator forum and read teh discussion the moderators had about it. At the time of that discussions, all the mods agreed that the thread should be closed.
> 
> I asked for an example because in the OP of this thread you did not mention any one particular thread that was closed due to problems with posts. There are many that have been since I started here as a moderator but there is no record that lists them all. So *I wanted to see what thread inspired you to start this thread.*


But you didn't ask for that, you just asked for an example and I provided the most accessible one.

The question has occurred to me a bunch of times and I finally decided to ask.


----------



## Blondilocks

CharlieParker said:


> I was hoping to see a handbag on this thread. Just kidding, but thanks for the input.


Don't give up hope, Charlie. After the latest round of replies, I think I see one coming.

Dang it, now I have to take a gander at that thread.


----------



## Lila

@SpinyNorman did we answer the question you were asking?


----------



## SpinyNorman

Lila said:


> @SpinyNorman did we answer the question you were asking?


Yes.


----------

